# OP is an oogle



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 23, 2011)

Do you hate oogles?
Do you want them to just go the fuck back home to mommy and daddy?
Do you wish it wasn't a crime to take their credit cards and ring up $100,000 worth of shit?

If you answered yes to any of those questions, show your support on facebook! 
https://www.facebook.com/AntiOogleMovement
We hate them too, so join today. We'll keep you posted on the latest anti-oogle news, like: People getting their legs cut off for trying to hop a train before they turn 18 and other stories!


----------



## Nelco (Oct 23, 2011)

this is horrible
i just hit someone in the face for saying oogle


----------



## bryanpaul (Oct 23, 2011)

is there any way to make that page able to be edited by anyone...like wikipedia........cuz there's some potential there..........i want to start a page: I <3 OOGLES
i think theyre awesome the girls are down to cuddle while reading your crew change ....the guys will usually go on all the beer runs ..... and they think your f-ing awesome cuz youve ridden the highline!


----------



## bryanpaul (Oct 23, 2011)

nelco is just mad cuz her baby is a oogle...he dont know SHIT about Thomas and Freinds yet


----------



## katbastard (Oct 23, 2011)

OP is the biggest fucking oogle on StP. and i don't understand why he would start this pages...


----------



## Nelco (Oct 23, 2011)

bryanpaul said:


> nelco is just mad cuz her baby is a oogle...he dont know SHIT about Thomas and Freinds yet


hahaha!
i'm going to kill you later


----------



## Nelco (Oct 23, 2011)

my baby is going to be so train, you'll all be oog's in comparison
(eeew)


----------



## bicycle (Oct 23, 2011)

what the fuck is an oogle in the first place? something like an eagle?


----------



## Nelco (Oct 23, 2011)

my kids first word is oogle
thanks guys


----------



## Nelco (Oct 23, 2011)

cloudsreflectthesun said:


> what the fuck is an oogle in the first place? something like an eagle?


oogle is to ....
as nerd is to jock


----------



## Nelco (Oct 23, 2011)

Oogles are street rats that don't have street smarts. They are the ICP kids, the tweekers on bikes, the 15 year olds who runaway cause they think it's cool.... rest in urban dictionary
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Oogle


----------



## Nelco (Oct 23, 2011)

Nelco said:


> oogle is to traveler/train rider/gutter punk..ect..
> as nerd is to jock


----------



## bryanpaul (Oct 23, 2011)

cloudsreflectthesun said:


> what the fuck is an oogle in the first place? something like an eagle?


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=oogle
www.latfo.com


----------



## Nelco (Oct 23, 2011)

this ones funny(from urban dictionary)


*2.* oogle *181* up, *48* down

a migratory pack animal that drunkenly stumbles onto your porch and sets your couch on fire. they are the uninvited guests who throw inappropriate things (i.e. veggie oil, pressure treated lumber, spray paint cans, someone else's full beers) into a bonfire. while under your roof, they will talk shit on "house punks" while their shitty dog attacks your dog. the term crosses subcultural boundaries; includes hippies, punks, metalheads, ravers, etc.


----------



## Nelco (Oct 23, 2011)

hahahaha!
perfect definition


*13.* oogle *14* up, *76* down

To observe something in awe.
We went to Best Buy to oogle at the digital camcorders


----------



## bicycle (Oct 23, 2011)

ah cool website thanks for sharing that!
well oogles are annoying yeah


----------



## bicycle (Oct 23, 2011)

and... hipsters are the end of civilization!


----------



## slurricane (Oct 23, 2011)

credit cards+++++++++++


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 23, 2011)

katbastard said:


> OP is the biggest fucking oogle on StP. and i don't understand why he would start this pages...


Cuz I'm bored as fuck and wanted to do something xD


----------



## Fwingnut (Oct 23, 2011)

I think like uhhh Eskimos or Inuits live in those, idk.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 23, 2011)

bryanpaul said:


> www.latfo.com


Hahaha, where the fuck did you find this? I like how Puckett is right on the first page!


----------



## Puckett (Oct 23, 2011)

TheUndeadPhoenix said:


> Hahaha, where the fuck did you find this? I like how Puckett is right on the first page!


yeah kat did that, go back about 15 or so pages and his face is on there many times and soon to be on the first page when they update it


----------



## katbastard (Oct 23, 2011)

i am all over latfoo.o.g.l.e


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 23, 2011)

katbastard said:


> i am all over latfoo.o.g.l.e


Who started that website?


----------



## trash diver (Oct 23, 2011)

I guess in traditional Hobo slang,an oogle would be the same as an ''Angelina''.


----------



## latfo (Dec 8, 2011)

TheUndeadPhoenix said:


> Who started that website?


i started it.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Dec 8, 2011)

latfo said:


> i started it.


Nice site


----------



## Gudj (Dec 8, 2011)

Up the Oogles.


----------



## wildboy860 (Dec 9, 2011)

hey guys, i wanna be an oogle. where do i sign up?


----------



## bryanpaul (Dec 9, 2011)

wildboy860 said:


> hey guys, i wanna be an oogle. where do i sign up?


at the drop-in


----------



## wildboy860 (Dec 9, 2011)

dur... wuts the drop in?


----------



## CXR1037 (Dec 9, 2011)

Not hard to be an oogle: drink a lot, smoke a lot, never wash yourself, completely disrespect catch-out spots and cities, travel in a crew, get stupid tattoos, travel with dogs. 

cxR - oogles are the reason we (trainriders) can't have nice things


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Dec 9, 2011)

CXR1037 said:


> Not hard to be an oogle: drink a lot, smoke a lot, never wash yourself, completely disrespect catch-out spots and cities, travel in a crew, get stupid tattoos, travel with dogs.
> 
> cxR - oogles are the reason we (trainriders) can't have nice things


 
There, what's not crossed out is me.
And don't forget: They have credit cards. Paid by mommy and daddy.


----------



## CXR1037 (Dec 10, 2011)

What. No. Having a parent's credit card doesn't make you an oogle!


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Dec 10, 2011)

CXR1037 said:


> What. No. Having a parent's credit card doesn't make you an oogle!


Yes it does  Unless your a thief.


----------



## Cardboard (Dec 15, 2011)

^^^Look at THAT fucking oogle!^^^
Sorry Phoenix (wait, no, I'm not). You mentioned something a while back about being happy you are not on LATFO, and I had to watch you for quite a while to slip up, but finally, yesterday, you posted your facebook page, and approved my friend request tonight (under the pretext that I wanted to masturbate to your photos).
You are just awaiting moderator approval for entering LATFO.
Don't feel so bad, we are all on there sooner or later...


----------



## Cardboard (Dec 15, 2011)

Here I am juggling and stealing fruit in the background (on mushrooms)


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Dec 15, 2011)

lol Like I care


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Dec 15, 2011)

Besides, they're probably gonna say "How does this have anything to do with trains and oogles?"


----------



## Cardboard (Dec 15, 2011)

your probably right, nothing oogley about it.


----------

